# 2008, Year in Review!



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2009)

Some stats to amuse you with. Some might surprise you.

*January 2008 to December 2008*
Total Posts: 188,943
Total Threads: 12,227
Total Registrations: 3,543

Top Poster 2000-2008 : terryl965         34,268
Top Poster 2008 : terryl965         13,551
Top Thread Starter 2000-2008 : Bob Hubbard         3,631
Top Thread Starter 2008 : Bob Hubbard         581


*Top 20 Posters 2000-2008*
terryl965         34,268
arnisador         32,278
Bob Hubbard         30,081
shesulsa         23,181
MJS         20,589
Drac         20,332
Brian R. VanCise         19,869
Kacey         16,339
Rich Parsons         14,011
Lisa         13,557
Jade Tigress         11,148
Carol Kaur         11,116
tshadowchaser         10,472
KenpoTess         10,444
MA-Caver         10,323
exile         9,886
Xue Sheng         9,496
SFC JeffJ         8,553
Seig         8,403
maunakumu         8,363


*Top 20 Posters 2008*
terryl965         13,551
arnisador         7,386
Bob Hubbard         5,231
Brian R. VanCise         4,899
14 Kempo         4,504
shesulsa         4,382
MJS         4,033
Kacey         3,907
Drac         3,760
exile         3,513
Sukerkin         3,513
Xue Sheng         3,374
MA-Caver         3,325
theletch1         3,139
morph4me         2,915
jks9199         2,621
KempoGuy06         2,347
Tez3         2,306
tshadowchaser         2,295
MBuzzy         2,193


*Top 20 Thread Starters 2000-2008*
Bob Hubbard         3,631
Clark Kent         2,548  -BOT-
shesulsa         1,376
arnisador         1,319
MJS         1,190
MA-Caver         1,169
terryl965         1,119
Brian R. VanCise         1,012
Kacey         907
Jade Tigress         818
Lisa         808
Andrew Green         801
maunakumu         720
Rich Parsons         719
Carol Kaur         699
Cryozombie         582
KenpoTess         563
Grenadier         542
Xue Sheng         528
tshadowchaser         477

*Top 10 Thread Starters 2008*
Clark Kent         1,236  -BOT-
Bob Hubbard         581
MA-Caver         501
Brian R. VanCise         365
shesulsa         353
MJS         327
terryl965         273
Big Don         255
theletch1         240
Kacey         224
Xue Sheng         202
Grenadier         180
Jade Tigress         157
jks9199         153
exile         136
maunakumu         103
MBuzzy         101
IcemanSK         99
tshadowchaser         85
tellner         83



*Top 10 Most Active Forums 2008*
*Posts*
Game Room         25,821
General Martial Arts Talk         15,587
Tae-Kwon-Do         14,951
The Study         14,500
Meet & Greet         6,840
The Urusai Bar & Grill         5,902
The Locker Room         5,386
US Election 2008         4,,764
General Self Defense         4717
Wing Chun         4,241

*Threads*
General Martial Arts Talk         765
Tae-Kwon-Do         684
The Study         665
FMA From Around the Web         651
Meet & Greet         426
The Urusai Bar & Grill         407
The Locker Room         368
US Election 2008         356
The Rec Room (Sports and Entertainment)         271
MMA         265


*Staff Activity in 2008*


In 2008 MT Staff received 1,257 Reported posts, and fielded 8,437 incoming emails, and several thousand PM's.
Over 500 hours were spent between staff and staff, and staff and members on the phone regarding board issues.
Staff made over 50,000 posts and 3,100 threads as well as took over 6,000 "moderator actions" (including moving threads and approving imported articles).
MT received several threats of legal action regarding members posts in 2008, resulting in 1 threatener reported for impropriety.
154 users were banned in 2008:
54 banned for trolling, threats, rudeness to staff and members, and multiple account registrations and other rules violations.
100 banned for spamming
Several ISP's were contacted regarding illegal and unethical actions by banned users including issuance of threats as well as attempts to reregister and continue misbehavior.
Law enforcement was consulted in a few cases.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the stats! Very interesting! Looking forward to an even more awesome 2009!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow the numbers are amazing. I didn't realize how much I've contributed until just now reading the list(s). 

The banned numbers are interesting as well. 

500 hours on the phone... wow. Hate to see the phone bill(s). 

Way to go Terry... Post-Whore Supreme! :bow:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2009)

I log an average of 3-4 hours a week on the phone on board matters, but thankfully have free LD to US and Canada so it doesn't cost me a fortune.

Most of the bans, are spam bots that we boot asap. 
Of the 54 'normal' bans, the majority of those were multiple account violators. There were probably only 5-6 real "Problem" bans last year where people forgot they were guests and tried to throw around their "importance".


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2009)

I post too much!


----------



## Carol (Jan 1, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I post too much!



Don't ever change!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you Bob and also for the staff for your support and work behind the curtain so the rest of us can post in peace and not see what is required to keep the machine working.  :asian:


I noticed that I was in the totals for posts and threads for the history of this site, but not for last year. 

This is actually a good thing. It means that new members are encouraged to post and feel free to post and express their opinions and the long time members opinions are not just repeated. 

This is a good balance from my point of view. 



Thank you


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 1, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Don't ever change!


Amen! You too Carol!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> Thank you Bob and also for the staff for your support and work behind the curtain so the rest of us can post in peace and not see what is required to keep the machine working.  :asian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I second that! Thank you from me too.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I post too much!


 

No not you Arni!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> No not you Arni!!!!



We're guilty, dude!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

arnisador said:


> We're guilty, dude!


 
I know I am, I am the UPWE remember. Working my way back to the top once more. One post at a time. :asian:


----------

